# Java Latte The 58 Cigar Review - Not too impressed



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Although this was a decent smoke, I don't think I will be back for more. The Latte 58 had a delicious sweetness on the wrapper and beautiful con...

Read the full review here: Java Latte The 58 Cigar Review - Not too impressed


----------

